# My new ride! :D



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Well... I've gone and done it. First time in my life I've bought a vehicle when there was nothing wrong with my current one. My Dodge Nitro is just a 2008! (My son is buying the Nitro) The other day I was passing my a local dealer of RV's and sitting out front was a BEAUTIFUL car! I ran home and told my hubby to come with me, I wanted to show him something. A day later and all night computer research later, I own a 2006 Hummer H2!!! It's loaded with all the options, including the limited "Pacific Blue Color package". Only 1500 in all of US are this color. I need to update my GPS maps. Just installed an IPhone plug in the stereo speakers. DVD has wireless headsets for occupants. It's too cool!!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

That is a very nice color! You could be creative with it and maybe do some decals! Bubbles and maybe a couple plants


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow Tex Gal! You can buy a lot of aquariums supplies with that  You have major storage in that thing!

Love the color too!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I was considering fish decals.... but think it may take away from the "cool" factor! (jk! )


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

That's some vehicle, TG! It looks like it might be too tall for your garage!


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Haha, you might be right Bert! It looks that way, but maybe it's the angle of the shot


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd remove the screens in the back of the headrests and put some nano tanks in there!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

LOL! Out with the DVD! In with the Nanos!


Bert now I have to go check and see if it can fit in the garage. Course that would mean I'd have to clean out the garages....


----------



## tiffc (Jan 8, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> Bert now I have to go check and see if it can fit in the garage. Course that would mean I'd have to clean out the garages....


LOL! Keep us posted


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

just get a quasihut carport. its easier then cleaning the garage.

Nice rig!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

It's got a 6 liter V8 too! :supz:

What a list of standard features!!! http://www.motortrend.com/cars/2006/hummer/h2/specifications/index.html

That's is a really beautiful vehicle Tex Gal! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks! I'm having a ball driving it.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Franzi said:


> I'd remove the screens in the back of the headrests and put some nano tanks in there!


HA! I was just about to ask, "Which seat are you removing to put in the aquariums?"


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Ah-ha, its true. You Texans do do everything BIGGER! LOL

Good thing you have those big oil rigs down there to keep that beast fueled.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks like you got yourself an awesome deal! Very nice.


Franzi said:


> I'd remove the screens in the back of the headrests and put some nano tanks in there!


Better yet, put pictures of tank or video, hands free/no maintenance!


----------

